# 1.1 Gallon Vase



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Well finally decided to write a journal about my planted vase. It's still a work in progress and is currently cycling. I started with a really small vase at first. About 7" tall 3" wide.









Then I wanted to build something a bit bigger. Found a vase from Walmart. 8" tall and about 5.5 wide.









And so began another addiction. I can blame/ thank @wakka987 . I got inspired after seeing his walstad bowl diary. So I picked up some rocks from my LFS. Surprisingly I chose exactly a pound of rocks.

































Yea I experimented on a syringe and made a very small air powered filter. 
https://vimeo.com/199415987












Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kolet66 (Dec 11, 2016)

following to see what kind of magic occurs. What kind of fauna are you planning?


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

kolet66 said:


> following to see what kind of magic occurs. What kind of fauna are you planning?


Shrimp! I know that I will really have to watch my water parameters with this nano tank. But I've always wanted shrimp and I know there are a bunch of sellers here on this forum for not so much $$. Still currently cycling the tank. Its kind of cycling on its own. Aside from me changing some water out every other day to help it along. Eventually I will add some tourmaline balls and some alder cones. I would like to get some RCS.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Ended up ordering a nano hob filter. To my surprise, it fits! Also got my hands on some red root floaters.


















Here's a couple photos for size reference. 

















Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Great looking setup! Love the syringe sponge filter idea. Very very clever. Probably still good that you opted for the HOB instead, for reducing water agitation. How is it working? I am in the market for something exactly like that. Can you put plants in the media basket?


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow! That nano hob is awesome! Can you send me a link?


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Bananableps said:


> Great looking setup! Love the syringe sponge filter idea. Very very clever. Probably still good that you opted for the HOB instead, for reducing water agitation. How is it working? I am in the market for something exactly like that. Can you put plants in the media basket?


It's really small, the sponge filter that came with it is probably an inch and a half by 2 inches. Probably 2-3 inch plants would fit back there.



bbroush said:


> Wow! That nano hob is awesome! Can you send me a link?


PM'd !


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

http://m.drsfostersmith.com/product...VxI1E29C0bQEC7Xpzv5Yuc_GfnIzJJ0Y_8aAlAi8P8HAQ

Is this the one?

travellife


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

travellife said:


> Power Filter for Small & Desktop Aquariums: Azoo Palm Filter
> 
> Is this the one?
> 
> travellife


Way cheaper than that. Go to E bay and search "US Stock!Aquarium Power Filter Filtration" its 8 bucks shipped in the US.


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you. Looks like they're about the same price. Does your filter run quietly and have you added a sponge to the return tube to protect the shrimp from being sucked up? Nice setup by the way.

travellife


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

travellife said:


> Thank you. Looks like they're about the same price. Does your filter run quietly and have you added a sponge to the return tube to protect the shrimp from being sucked up? Nice setup by the way.
> 
> travellife


Yea it's fairly quiet. Every now and then, a bubble will get into the impeller. Yea I ordered some fluval pre sponges, it was still a bit big on the intake. Ended up using some wiretie to close the top of the presponge off.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Bananableps said:


> Great looking setup! Love the syringe sponge filter idea. Very very clever. Probably still good that you opted for the HOB instead, for reducing water agitation. How is it working? I am in the market for something exactly like that. Can you put plants in the media basket?


The nano hob is pretty nice. I was surprised it fit on there. The flow is adjustable. Mind you you get what you pay for. But for 8 bucks, I'd gladly purchase another one! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

Econde said:


> Yea it's fairly quiet. Every now and then, a bubble will get into the impeller. Yea I ordered some fluval pre sponges, it was still a bit big on the intake. Ended up using some wiretie to close the top of the presponge off.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Good going Econde. Looks like purchases of these mini HOBs are pleasantly surprised at how well they work.

travellife


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

travellife said:


> Good going Econde. Looks like purchases of these mini HOBs are pleasantly surprised at how well they work.
> 
> travellife


I was close on ordering the Azoo brand filters. Then I started searching on E bay. I first found these from the international vendors, but I didn't want to wait that long. I really got lucky in finding a US based seller and it was just a bit more than what the other vendors were selling for.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Just an update on the vase. Added some cholla wood. Wrapped it with java moss. Also changed out the light for a 6000k led cob light. Ludwigia completely melted, I'll try to replant some more down the road. Changed out about 90% of the water. Anyway here's a picture.










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Changed out some water, added some more ludwigia, cabomba and some bacopa. Used my gf's phone to take the photo. Since I'm not using a heater, my gf agreed that I can put it in our bedroom  . stays about 72-74 degrees in there. Also received my confirmation from @TropicalAquarist tracking delivery for my shrimp I ordered from him. Should be in by this upcoming Monday! Can't wait.

Sorry for the reflections. 









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

Nifty HOB.


----------



## TropicalAquarist (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice setup man! The shrimp will love it.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

My package o' shrimp came in yesterday. I'll try to post updated pictures of the vase later today. 

















The adults are going to go in my community tank and the peewees will go into my vase. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Here are the updated photos! Everything appears to be growing. I have the photo period at 4 on 5 off and 5 on.
















































Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Econde said:


> Way cheaper than that. Go to E bay and search "US Stock!Aquarium Power Filter Filtration" its 8 bucks shipped in the US.


Alternately you can get the Jebo 501 through Amazon for $10.00 plus shipping. It's basically the same filter but it will need a AquaClear 20 filter sponge, cut down to fit. The leftover bit can be 'hollowed' and used over the intake tube.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

GrampsGrunge said:


> Alternately you can get the Jebo 501 through Amazon for $10.00 plus shipping. It's basically the same filter but it will need a AquaClear 20 filter sponge, cut down to fit. The leftover bit can be 'hollowed' and used over the intake tube.


Good to know. Jic anything happens to this one. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TropicalAquarist (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice! Looks like the shrimp settled in nicely!
What kind of floater is that?


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

TropicalAquarist said:


> Nice! Looks like the shrimp settled in nicely!
> What kind of floater is that?


Well I have some red root floaters, also floating some hydroctle sp japan and what I think is a hygro trimming? The red root floaters really do not like turbulence, they appear to do better with nearly standing water. I noticed that about half started melting but are quickly coming back. I have a decent amount over my 10 gallon that is growing like mad, since I minimized the flow of the filter for my betta.

Oh also duckweed. I know a lot of hobbyists don't like duckweed, but for my vase, I honestly don't mind it.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Looking good! Interested in buying that filter. Any sign of problems so far?


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Bananableps said:


> Looking good! Interested in buying that filter. Any sign of problems so far?


So far so good. Just chugging along nicely. Every now and then, it's fairly strong for it size, so the whirlpool it creates drags down air bubbles into the impeller. That's about the only noise you will hear from it every now and then. I lowered the intake flow as much as I possibly could. Impeller gets warm from the outside but nothing serious. Also takes a bit to prime it. Fluval sponge pre filter doesn't fit on it if you're wondering haha. I'll keep you guys posted on how the filter is chugging along or if it quits.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri (Mar 6, 2016)

How do you like your floaters?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Maclyri said:


> How do you like your floaters?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far so good. They grow quickly! At first they were melting but now they're starting to cover everything. I had to take some out. I'll take a photo of the floaters when I get home.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Here is a top view of the vase. As you can see, red root floaters and duck weed are really thriving.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Well I must be doing something right, I saw some shrimp molt on the intake sponge. Can't really take a good picture of it. Water parameters are PH 7.4, GH 5, KH 6, TDS 197, Nitrates ~5 and I'm not sure what my temps are. I don't have a thermometer in there. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

How often are you feeding?


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

bbroush said:


> How often are you feeding?


Very sparingly. I believe that I have enough biofilm and algae for the little shrimp to feed on. I don't even have powdered food. I did crush up half of an algae stick to put in there last week. That's about it. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri (Mar 6, 2016)

Econde said:


> Here is a top view of the vase. As you can see, red root floaters and duck weed are really thriving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looking awesome! This little tank is so fun[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Maclyri said:


> Looking awesome! This little tank is so fun[emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and yea its been fun trying to find the shrimp haha. I can't wait til they grow some more.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Updated shots of the vase, some molt that I found and another top shot. I used my gf's phone so the quality is a bit better.
























Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dito147 (Jan 19, 2017)

very cool, a little jungle!


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

I did a very partial water change yesterday. Also removed some of the floating plants. Duckweed and red root floaters seem to be prolific. Noticed a couple more full molts around the vase. Everything thing seems to be working well so far. Don't have any updated pictures as of yet. Might post some more sometime this week. 

I'm also thinking about getting some powdered shrimp food. Anyone have any recommendations? I was looking at Bacter AE.


----------



## Maclyri (Mar 6, 2016)

Econde said:


> I did a very partial water change yesterday. Also removed some of the floating plants. Duckweed and red root floaters seem to be prolific. Noticed a couple more full molts around the vase. Everything thing seems to be working well so far. Don't have any updated pictures as of yet. Might post some more sometime this week.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking about getting some powdered shrimp food. Anyone have any recommendations? I was looking at Bacter AE.




If you want someone to take some red root off your hands I would be happy to[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Maclyri said:


> If you want someone to take some red root off your hands I would be happy to[emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can send some your way at the cost of shipping. Give me about a week to grow some more. I just traded some in at my LFS . [emoji106] 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri (Mar 6, 2016)

Econde said:


> I can send some your way at the cost of shipping. Give me about a week to grow some more. I just traded some in at my LFS . [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




[emoji1316][emoji1316] you are my favorite person right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Maclyri said:


> [emoji1316][emoji1316] you are my favorite person right now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Decided not to go with salvina? Red root floaters are pretty nice. Grow fairly quickly too.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri (Mar 6, 2016)

Econde said:


> Decided not to go with salvina? Red root floaters are pretty nice. Grow fairly quickly too.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




I like the look of the red root better, I think they will look better in the tanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

Econde said:


> I can send some your way at the cost of shipping. Give me about a week to grow some more. I just traded some in at my LFS . [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Add me to your list! I love frogbit but something else would be nice!


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

bbroush said:


> Add me to your list! I love frogbit but something else would be nice!


Alright hehe. Give me a week, I'll send you some too. [emoji106] after you two then I'll have to wait to replenish again 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

7-8 gallon bowl in the near future.
[emoji106] [emoji16] 










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri (Mar 6, 2016)

Econde said:


> 7-8 gallon bowl in the near future.
> [emoji106] [emoji16]
> 
> 
> ...




How many vases/ bowls do you have now[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Maclyri said:


> How many vases/ bowls do you have now[emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just the pico vase, nano vase and the bowl. I don't have enough space for more haha.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri (Mar 6, 2016)

Econde said:


> Just the pico vase, nano vase and the bowl. I don't have enough space for more haha.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




I just moved my room around and I have room for anther tank[emoji15] my mom might kill me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmcdaniel0 (Feb 14, 2017)

I really like the way your vases look. Very nice! I can believe you are getting that much growth.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Maclyri said:


> I just moved my room around and I have room for anther tank[emoji15] my mom might kill me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm giving my extra 10 gallon to my buddy to make room for this bowl he gave me. This is the only reason I can start this bowl up soon. Cause otherwise my gf would have said no. [emoji23] [emoji106] 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Jmcdaniel0 said:


> I really like the way your vases look. Very nice! I can believe you are getting that much growth.


Dirt capped with blasting sand will work wonders. Plus I'm only growing easy plants in there. Java moss, bacopa monierri, crypts, cabomba and hydroctle sp Japan. Sorry I'm very bad with plant id's. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Little peewees growing up. They move around so much, hard to keep up. Sorry for some of the blurry photos.































Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangepunkins (May 9, 2014)

I LOVE your little nano tank. May I ask what kind of light do you use? How do you keep algae from forming on your red root floaters?


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

orangepunkins said:


> I LOVE your little nano tank. May I ask what kind of light do you use? How do you keep algae from forming on your red root floaters?


Hey I'm using a 9watt led cob light from e bay. Works pretty well, inexpensive and ships from the US.








I have some algae that grows on the filter outtake, I just drop it into the tank for the shrimp to feed on. I don't have any algae growing on my red root floaters. 



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Peewees no longer. I can only ever count 7 shrimp in the vase. Started out with 9, not exactly sure what happened to the other two. Maybe i just cant find them. Anyway here is an update on the shrimp!









Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## TropicalAquarist (Jun 9, 2015)

They look like they're doing well! There are always some hiding, lol


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

It's been a month, they should be berrying up soon. Removing the excess population could be tough lol.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Could be they need sheltered nooks and crannies to molt in. It's not the most elegant looking of solutions, but I took some of my excess 3/8" i.d. vinyl hose for water changes and cut them into 1.5" long chunks and hot-glued them into little triangular shrimp 'houses'. It provides a retreat for shrimp having to molt. Also it's been mentioned that if you're feeding your shrimp too sparingly, that rarely the other shrimp will possibly eat a weaker, freshly molted tankmate. I think I lost 2 of my original 5 shrimp possibly because I was only letting them eat the biofilm and and whatever algae they could find in the tank. I now give them a few pellets of Hikari MicroPellets every week to keep up their need for protein. I think any small carnivore type of fish food, pellet or flake would suffice. Remember to keep up with your water changes as the addition of any extra food might trigger algae and (or) ammonia/nitrates.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

GrampsGrunge said:


> Could be they need sheltered nooks and crannies to molt in. It's not the most elegant looking of solutions, but I took some of my excess 3/8" i.d. vinyl hose for water changes and cut them into 1.5" long chunks and hot-glued them into little triangular shrimp 'houses'. It provides a retreat for shrimp having to molt. Also it's been mentioned that if you're feeding your shrimp too sparingly, that rarely the other shrimp will possibly eat a weaker, freshly molted tankmate. I think I lost 2 of my original 5 shrimp possibly because I was only letting them eat the biofilm and and whatever algae they could find in the tank. I now give them a few pellets of Hikari MicroPellets every week to keep up their need for protein. I think any small carnivore type of fish food, pellet or flake would suffice. Remember to keep up with your water changes as the addition of any extra food might trigger algae and (or) ammonia/nitrates.


I've been feeding them some shrimp food i aquired a while back. I have a cholla wood there. And its on top of the rocks which creates another hiding spot. I see fresh molt every few days. I think the last two just did not make it. I recently ordered aome shirakura foods as well.

Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm finding a lot of shrimp specific foods are formulated for caridina shrimp which eat lots of veggies. I've noticed my neos pretty near ignore algae rich or veg food. That specialty shrimp food sure isn't cheap. 

Luke of L.R.Bretz Aquatics feeds his shrimp(and just about everything else) Tetra color granules... breakfast of champions there... 

If I ever get into caridina shrimp I'll have to break out the expensive useless food I bought, till then just about any high protein fish food is what I'll be feeding once I'm done with Hikari Crab Cuisine.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Econde said:


> I've been feeding them some shrimp food i aquired a while back. I have a cholla wood there. And its on top of the rocks which creates another hiding spot. I see fresh molt every few days. I think the last two just did not make it. I recently ordered aome shirakura foods as well.
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk


Sounds like you've got enough shelters for them. I find it odd that I ended up losing 2, as the tank, although small at 2.5 gallons, was really heavily planted. It had a large Java fern that nearly filled the tank with an extensive rhizome rooted into the gravel. Still new to this myself.

Bump:


FishRFriendz said:


> I'm finding a lot of shrimp specific foods are formulated for caridina shrimp which eat lots of veggies. I've noticed my neos pretty near ignore algae rich or veg food. That specialty shrimp food sure isn't cheap.
> 
> Luke of L.R.Bretz Aquatics feeds his shrimp(and just about everything else) Tetra color granules... breakfast of champions there...
> 
> If I ever get into caridina shrimp I'll have to break out the expensive useless food I bought, till then just about any high protein fish food is what I'll be feeding once I'm done with Hikari Crab Cuisine.


Funny you should mention this, because I do keep Caridinia, Crystal Blacks, and the Hikari Micro Pellets are their favorite, it's also unfortunately the most expensive per volume of the LFS food they like.

Don't count on your Caridinia's being any different.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

FishRFriendz said:


> I'm finding a lot of shrimp specific foods are formulated for caridina shrimp which eat lots of veggies. I've noticed my neos pretty near ignore algae rich or veg food. That specialty shrimp food sure isn't cheap.
> 
> Luke of L.R.Bretz Aquatics feeds his shrimp(and just about everything else) Tetra color granules... breakfast of champions there...
> 
> If I ever get into caridina shrimp I'll have to break out the expensive useless food I bought, till then just about any high protein fish food is what I'll be feeding once I'm done with Hikari Crab Cuisine.


Huh, good to know.



GrampsGrunge said:


> Sounds like you've got enough shelters for them. I find it odd that I ended up losing 2, as the tank, although small at 2.5 gallons, was really heavily planted. It had a large Java fern that nearly filled the tank with an extensive rhizome rooted into the gravel. Still new to this myself.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


I've been wondering why my shrimp have been out more lately in my community tank. I feed my fish Hikari micro pellets. It all makes sense now. Ill try some in my vase just to see.


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Tetra Tropical Granules! LOL
https://youtu.be/H_OuLsjjeWI?t=1171

https://youtu.be/H_OuLsjjeWI?t=2374

If you're a regular of any of these guy's channels then the whole video is great, but long.


----------



## JAMarlow (Jan 16, 2018)

How are your little nano vase tanks going? I loved reading through this thread.


----------

